# Are my rats strange?



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

For liking their meds?

Lisbet with her zithro...runs for the cage door when she knows its Treat Time :roll:










The Horde (I medicated Brie, Kamali and Kyrie)...the almost empty syringes were attacked!

Aura, her micro-eyed daughter Lucine and her other daughter Prima









And then Terra, Aura's other daughter, Dilbert on the bottom and Kamali the sick one.









I still remember the Game of trying to find the food or treat to mix their meds with to get them to eat it. **doh**


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

yes... they are... and I hope you count your blessings everyday for it!!

giving Jenner his meds involved two people, a butterfly net, a dish towel and bandaids


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

the picture of the rattie reaching for it is too cute **makes squeaks** Perhaps it's not too strange. Maybe they know it's making them feel better. They eat it, and then they feel better.....suddenly their like WOW this stuff is great!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*speaking to the rats* has anyone ever told you that you're odd? 

what were the bandaids for?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> what were the bandaids for?


The two people :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thought so


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine love their meds, especially with babyfood desserts

Although you can never cater for every taste lol


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

my rat wont take the medicine unless mixed with pear baby food and i dip my finger in it.no


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i love the pic of her reaching for the meds


----------



## sunbirdx (Dec 1, 2007)

My ratties love their raspberry flavored Doxy. They do the same thing, holding the syringe like little babies. Won't go with in 100 feet of their baytril unless it is HEAVILY mixed with raspberry or peach jam. Smart little buggers.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... that first picture is CUTE!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Make sure they don't get hooked! I wouldn't want rat junkies on my hands if I were you XD


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Jezebel would take her medicine without a fuss. I think she enjoyed it too.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I found Ritchie trying to get into Katie's strawberry Ibuprofen packet the other day - crazy rat WANTS to be medicated!

And yes, the packets have all been stored elsewhere now


----------

